# Utilisation perso et pro



## vinct (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

Je vais avoir à utiliser mon iPhone pour mon travail en plus du perso.
Je sais qu'il n'est pas possible d'avoir deux comptes iCloud sur un seul iPhone.

Je vais utiliser une eSim pour ma seconde ligne pro.
Mais comme dissocier mes contact perso/pro ? Mes sms perso/po ? etc ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2021)

Tu peux avoir certain réglage iCloud en double, comme le mail, les contacts et l’agenda. C’est ce que je fait pour mes comptes pro et perso.
Par contre, il est en effet impossible de ne pas avoir les sms mélangés .

Ton compte iCloud pro ou perso sera ton compte principal. L’autre sera un compte mail avec options. C’est très simple à gérer.


----------



## vinct (31 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Tu peux avoir certain réglage iCloud en double, comme le mail, les contacts et l’agenda. C’est ce que je fait pour mes comptes pro et perso.
> Par contre, il est en effet impossible de ne pas avoir les sms mélangés .
> 
> Ton compte iCloud pro ou perso sera ton compte principal. L’autre sera un compte mail avec options. C’est très simple à gérer.



Ca se gère ou l'ajout d'un compte mail avec options pour distinguer mes mails, contacts et agenda perso de pro ?
Y'a-t-il un indicateur visuel possible dans les sms ou les contacts pour distinguer les pro du perso ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Juillet 2021)

Non pas d’indicateurs pour les sms.
Tu gère tes options supplémentaires lors de l’ajout d’un compte mail puis tout est dispo dans les réglages des applications en question.


----------



## vinct (31 Juillet 2021)

Je n'utilise que l'application Gmail sur iOS. Il faut donc que j'utilise à présent l'appli "Mail" c'est ça ?
Mais pour les contacts et calendrier, quel lien avec le fait d'ajouter un compte avec "Mail" ?


----------



## ericse (1 Août 2021)

vinct a dit:


> Je n'utilise que l'application Gmail sur iOS. Il faut donc que j'utilise à présent l'appli "Mail" c'est ça ?
> Mais pour les contacts et calendrier, quel lien avec le fait d'ajouter un compte avec "Mail" ?


Bonjour,
Les contacts et les rendez-vous sont liés à un compte Mail, mais tu peux utiliser l'App que tu préfères. 
Essaye et tu verras que ce sera plus clair que d'en parler


----------



## vinct (18 Août 2021)

Dans la suite de l'utilisation pro et perso, j'aimerai couper la ligne cellulaire pro seulement entre x heures et x heures.
Est-ce possible ?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Août 2021)

si tu as deux groupes de contact pro et perso :
Alors je ne suis pas sur, mais tu peux essayer
Réglage / Ne pas déranger / Autoriser les appels de / Groupe


----------



## vinct (29 Août 2021)

J'utilise Gmail comme messagerie sur mon iPhone.
Il est configuré avec plusieurs comptes Gmail (pro et perso).
J'aurais besoin de n'être notifié des pro qu'entre x heures et x heures par exemple.
Sauriez-vous comment procéder ?


----------

